# Gentlemen's Pen in Aluminium Bronze Alloy



## Stick Rounder (May 4, 2009)

Hello!

Here is my latest offering. Made for one of my co-workers who liked the Barron but was not big enough for his hands. Greg can hide a Barron in the palm of his hand. Please let me know what you think, all comments are welcome and appreciated. Yes, it is heavy.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## wolftat (May 4, 2009)

That's nice. I like a full size pen also.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 4, 2009)

I like the color in there. Nice job. Can you tell us how you finished it???


----------



## Jim15 (May 5, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (May 5, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## cnirenberg (May 5, 2009)

Doug,
That came out great!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (May 5, 2009)

That is awesome! love the contrast, great photo, too.


----------



## izaks (May 6, 2009)

It looks great! liked the colors. Cool pictures too.

is there a way to prevent aluminum, bronze etc... from becoming finger print magnet?

Izak.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 6, 2009)

izaks said:


> It looks great! liked the colors. Cool pictures too.
> 
> is there a way to prevent aluminum, bronze etc... from becoming finger print magnet?
> 
> Izak.


 
Powdercoat it.


----------



## GaryMadore (May 6, 2009)

Man, oh, man: I feel the need for a metal pen!

I'm gonna have to contract one of you steel-spinning copper-carvers to make me something up one of these days.

My, oh my....

Cheers!

Gary


----------



## mitchm (May 6, 2009)

Great looking pen!!! Well Done!


----------

